

The only legitimate use of the blink tag - iamelgringo
http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20030427&mode=classic

======
TrevorJ
Kudos. I'd have to say that that is spot on. I almost want to wip out my text
editor and throw a page up right now just so I can use this :-)

